# Wasp Nano RTA V2



## Rob Fisher (12/1/22)

Oumier Vape has released a few good products in the past and when I saw the Wasp Nano V2 for less than R400 I figured I would give it a go. If you are looking for AIR and lots of it then this may be for you! I have closed the three airflow slots down to small holes to get my preferred airflow draw.

A simple build and I popped in a BVC Framed Staple 0.39Ω.

2ml with normal glass and they don't say what the capacity is with the included bubble glass which I used. Top-fill works fine. I hate 810 drip tips and replaced the standard tip with a Drip Tip by Bill from Germany.

Pretty good vape and a very reasonable price! Flavour is good! Not a bad buy at all!

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1 | Winner 1 | Informative 3


----------



## Grand Guru (12/1/22)

The only difference between the V2 and the V1 is the top cap which they changed to metal. The Wasp is honestly a winner in terms of ease of build and performance and by adjusting the airflow you can bring it down to a very pleasant RDL. At this price tag is definitely a winner tank!

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 2 | Informative 1


----------

